# Kioti starving for fuel



## Edge (2 mo ago)

I know there have been a number off posts about this subject but here some news. My CK4220 (I’m in Australia so be kind) would free rev and idle now worries but when you put a load on the engine it would loose power and sometimes stall. Did all the usual, replaced filters clean fuel, nothing. Today I pulled the fuel tank. The fuel outlet was blocked with a piece of rubbish but the big thing was the outlet itself, the hole for the fuel to flow through was all of 3mm. So I bored that sucker out with a 6.5 mm drill bit, refitted everything and it goes like a bought one. Bad plastic casting was the problem. Little piece of rubbish was enough to block the fuel flow intermittently.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

G'Day Edge, welcome to the forum.

And thank you for posting the solution to your problem. This will surely help people that have similar problems.


----------

